# Time in lieu entitlement



## Agi78 (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

Can anyone please advise me if my employer is right? 

Normally I am off on Sundays if I need to work Friday. The UAE National Day is a national holiday and falls on Sunday and this was meant to be my day off anyway. My employer refused to give me time in lieu, saying that he couldn't find anything in UAE labor law which would allow him to do so.

Is that correct? 

Many thanks,

Agi


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Well if it's your day off anyway why would you get an extra day? Many holidays are called over the weekends and people don't get extra days off because of it. It's usually up to the individual company.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Some companies give days in lieu when public holidays fall on weekends, but it really is up to your employer.


----------



## xchaos777 (Dec 15, 2010)

Yep, time in lieu isn't in the labour law. This is used by the govt. and private employers to limit days by putting many public holidays over weekends.

Such is life here...


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Just tell them you don't need to work on Friday then.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Agi78 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Can anyone please advise me if my employer is right?
> 
> ...



Your employer hasn't tried very hard.

Article 74 states that all employees are entitled to official leave with full pay on statutory holiday and National Day is one such day.

Article 81 states that if you are required to work on that day, you are entitled tp fill pay plus a further 50% of salary. but if you don't get a day off in lieu as well, you are entitled to an increase of 150%.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> Some companies give days in lieu when public holidays fall on weekends, but it really is up to your employer.


National Day is not on a weekend. It is on a Sunday, a normal working day.


Also posters may like to note that Article 70 of UAE Labour Law states that if the employee is required to work on Friday he is entitled one day in lieu, or be paid the basic pay for normal working hours plus a minimum 50% increase in standard pay.

Article 71 goes on to say that employees are not permitted to work more than two Fridays in a row (unless they are a labourers paid by the day).


----------

